# Coolfreak - Asst Manager, Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Coolfreak - promoted to Assistant Manager, Microsoft Support.

Great work, Jason !! 

John


`


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Congratulations, Coolfreak.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, and good luck!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Nice job!*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations Jason!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Jason well done!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice goin', Jason.....congratulations!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congratulations*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations Mr Freak


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations and well deserved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations good job


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats on your promotion! Way to go!


----------

